# Hydraulic Cylinders Replace in Pairs?



## Injunfarian (Oct 6, 2012)

Hello All, 

I just purchased a Massey 135 Deluxe Earlier this year with a FEL. This is my first tractor ever(never even owned a riding lawn mower).

The hydraulic cylinder on my bucket is leaking and my FEL has 2 cylinders for the bucket. I have no idea of any specifications on these cylinders so my question is can I get away with just replacing one or should I replace both?

Also how much do rebuild kits usually go for? and what specialty tools are required?

Thank You


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

It might just be me but I would replace both cylinders because they are both old, and you would end up with one strong one, and one weak one. I am not sure about the rebuild kits but I am sure some member can lend some knowledge on this question.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

I know that with the newer cylinders, you need something on the order of a hook in a slab or very stationary object, and a forklift to pull the cylinder and piston apart. I don't believe that they just come apart. Hey Walt!


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Depending on the cylinder, the end cap either screws off or it is held on with bolts. On a FEL, I'd assume it probably screws on from my experience. A seal kit for one can be had for pretty cheap, seeing as they are just o-rings. You may need a spanner wrench to unscrew the end of the cylinder to pull it apart, but that's about all the special tools you'd need. When you install the new o-rings, make sure to oil them before installing them and make sure they don't twist. Lube up the cylinder walls and cylinder shaft before reassembling them. Last cylinders I rebuilt took maybe 20 minutes a piece, but I have done several over the years. Biggest thing to keep in mind is that you absolutely need to keep all the parts clean. Any dirt in there will damage the piston or cylinder walls and cause a leak that a new seal won't fix. If you don't feel up to rebuilding them, you can take them to an implement dealer or a hydraulic shop and have them rebuilt. Shouldn't cost just too much, but I'd get a quote first. Still probably cheaper than new cylinders.


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for all the info, I might just try to rebuilt them or take them to get rebuilt. 
I will get pics of them tomorrow.


----------



## urednecku (Aug 29, 2007)

Rebuilt would probable be much less expensive than new, especially for an OEM new. Call around, I found a huge difference in prices for both new and kits, and to have somebody else rebuild. The last one I had rebuilt was off a JD mower/conditioner, a 'slave cylinder' that operated from the "outlet" side of another one. Replacement I think was over $500, but I had it rebuilt for $180. A machine shop had to cut one end off, rebuild, then weld the end back on. But that's then only one anybody in that shop had seen like that, & that shop has been in business probably 50 years. MOST either the end un-screws, or bolts on.


----------



## nhtech (Mar 25, 2012)

I never heard that cylinders need to be changed in pairs. That is unless both are damaged or leaking. If you have never done this repair or watched anyone do it then you should bring your cylinder to a professional. Your dealing with a couple of thousand psi in the system and heavy loads high off the ground. I have done hundreds of them and I still see new set ups all the time. Some of them use special tools. I like excavator cylinders the most. The piston is secured to the rod with a nut that is torqued up to 20000 ft lbs and the seal kits cost over 1000 dollars. Yours won't be as complicated.


----------



## Lancee3 (Oct 18, 2012)

Seal kits are inexpensive, cylinders need to be of the same size piston and rod dimensions.to have equal push and pull.(power in and power out).Yes care should be taken to be clean.Depending on the cylinder design ,4draw bolts and a cylinder with a gland nut at the end are repairable NP.if you have a cylinder with a nut requiring a post spanner, be carful as the lock could damage the threads when it is taken apart. If you do use a differant size cylinder say the piston is the same and the shaft say1 1/2 and you usea shaft of 1 5/8 this will work if you use an equalizer,flow regulator Not a safe thing to go smaller though.Hydraulics are all around us,if you go at it and have a question take it to a shop that does this work.Play safe and sure and not and sorry.


----------



## Injunfarian (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks for the information. 

I believe I am going to just get the leaky cylinder rebuilt by a competent shop. I will wait until I get more familiar with them before I try to rebuild them myself.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Injunfarian said:


> Thanks for the information.
> 
> I believe I am going to just get the leaky cylinder rebuilt by a competent shop. I will wait until I get more familiar with them before I try to rebuild them myself.




Let us know how it turns out..


----------

